# WhatsApp Messaging Service



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I got three emails this week from WhatsApp Messaging Service. Are any of you familiar with this voicemail service? 
I have not clicked on the links to hear the message... I assume it is some kind of spam or virus. 
.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jeffery said:


> I got three emails this week from WhatsApp Messaging Service. Are any of you familiar with this voicemail service?
> I have not clicked on the links to hear the message... I assume it is some kind of spam or virus.
> .


WhatsApp, the popular messaging service for smartphones CEO Jan Koum said the voice service will be deployed for Android and others.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I read that WhatsApp is a legitimate messaging service, put people are using it to send spam.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Spam may be forwarded/ reported to [email protected]


----------

